# Looking for an explanation of each of the 95 Theses easy enough for children



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2011)

I am looking to teach my son Noah (7) about the Reformation (again) and want to go through each of the 95 Theses of Luther with him.


I am looking for easy explanations of the errors of the Roman Caholic Church that Luther was reacting to and also an explanation of each of the theses to explain them one-by-one to Noah.

Also, not only about Tetzal about about the whole structure of the Treasury of Merit etc, in a way that a 7-year-old can understand.


----------



## Dane (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## py3ak (Oct 29, 2011)

Luther himself offered an explanation of the 95 theses, but I don't know that he went through it with little Hans. In my view, the 95 theses, while a stirring story, are not the best platform from which to begin because Luther himself still has a good bit of a lack of clarity. Calvin's _The Necessity of Reforming the Church_ is a much better document for setting out the essential differences that led to the Reformation.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh, but connecting the dramatic narrative of Luther nailing the protest on the church door and then explaining the contents to my son wins out as for as keeping a 7 year old's interest. Plus, I have pictures in a kid's book here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 29, 2011)

It just so happens that R.C. has been teaching on this for the past week: Renewing Your Mind Radio with R.C. Sproul

Actually, he taught it in the past but they're playing it on his podcast. You can subscribe to the podcast here: Subscribe to the Renewing Your Mind Podcast | Renewing Your Mind with R.C. Sproul

Starting on Oct 24, he goes through all the stuff that led up to the 95 theses. The 95 theses themselves are less interesting and probably not a topic of great interest as Luther was not yet decrying indulgences themselves but the abuse of them when he nailed the theses. This teaching series is an excellent summation of the issues surrounding the nailing of the theses.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Rich.

I have a great book on the Middle Ages that has pictures of relics and pilgrims and even pictures of purported fragments of the true cross, locks of hair from John the Baptist's head, etc, in order to teach Noah about the supposed "Treasury of Merit" used to justify indulgences. I have been delighted in how Noah has been surprised at this, saying, "Dad, that's not in the Bible right....why are they doing that? Doing that can't pay for their sins." I am still trying to figure out how to explain Purgatory to a 7 year old.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 31, 2011)

'95 Theses' - rap music video - YouTube if your children like rap


----------

